# Atheris squamigera - for sale in UK ?



## ChrisPied (Jul 24, 2019)

Does anybody know if / when / where these are available in the UK. Or could somebody kindly point me in the direction of someone who knows

Thanks


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Germany would be your best bet?
https://www.tradefairdates.com/Terraristika-M1165/Hamm.html


----------



## ChrisPied (Jul 24, 2019)

cheers

I'm aware of Hamm / Houten etc.. but was just wondering about the UK, so much easier


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

True, but you will probably be limited in colour choice?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

ChrisPied said:


> Does anybody know if / when / where these are available in the UK. Or could somebody kindly point me in the direction of someone who knows
> 
> Thanks


Apologies if this is wrong, but you are a very very new member. You are aware I take it that you will need a DWAL to keep these?


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Honestly, if you have to ask this question on a forum, you clearly aren't ready to keep them...

That isn't some cheap "No True Scotsman" fallacy, it's simply a fact that those who are ready, know where to find animals. Or at least, they have the contacts...


----------



## ChrisPied (Jul 24, 2019)

All sorted now thanks


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I notice you dodged Ian's question.

If you're contemplating keeping without a licence, just be aware that local authorities monitor RFUK and other forums/Facebook groups.

I know of three people who have been raided in the last 10 years by their activity on social media.

If it's really worth a £5,000 fine and a possible animal keeping ban, go ahead. If it's not...


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

To be fair to him, he does not state whether he has a license or even if his part of the U.K requires one.. 

As to any link between trying to find a specimen closer to home and the ability to handle it,I cannot see.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

GT2540 said:


> To be fair to him, he does not state whether he has a license or even if his part of the U.K requires one..
> 
> As to any link between trying to find a specimen closer to home and the ability to handle it,I cannot see.


You need a licence anywhere in the UK to keep DWAA Schedule 1 species.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

ian14 said:


> You need a licence anywhere in the UK to keep DWAA Schedule 1 species.


badM, I keep forgetting they put N.I on


----------

